# Advice: wheel woollies or EZ detail brushes



## Blacky010_10 (Aug 21, 2016)

Evening all

Just about to invest in some decent wheel cleaning brushes and wondered which ones were better out of the wheel woollies or the EZ detail brushes?

Any recommendations gratefully received as ever

Cheers


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I have both, tbh I find its down to the rim you are using, for me wheel sillies struggle to fit in (any size)' but the ez do seem to fit at lot better.

That said if I get good access with the woolies I find they offer a deeper clean.

What alloys are you trying to use them on


----------



## RoyW80 (Jan 20, 2013)

ez / Daytona for me - did not get on with the wheel woolies One note of caution tho beware of splashing with the ez brush


----------



## silver_v (May 18, 2009)

Have both. Both still aren't brilliant. Woolies gradually fall apart.


----------



## Blacky010_10 (Aug 21, 2016)

They're for my BM alloys, sorry I don't know how to embed an image, doh...


----------



## Blacky010_10 (Aug 21, 2016)

silver_v said:


> Have both. Both still aren't brilliant. Woolies gradually fall apart.


What would you recommend as an alternative?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Can't fault wheel whoolies personally. Best wheel cleaning brushed I have came across and work perfectly fine on 4 different cars for me.


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

i have both, i am just careful about squeezing the woolies in tight gaps (wheels/brake callipers) & can not fault them


----------



## DouglasH (Jul 18, 2007)

Wheel Woolies work best for me.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Danny B said:


> i have both, i am just careful about squeezing the woolies in tight gaps (wheels/brake callipers) & can not fault them


Got to agree with this, not doing so is going to ruin a woolie.


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

Wheel woollies are one of the best additions to my car cleaning arsenal I think.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Wheel woolies for me. I've never found a wheel they cant get into.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Love my wheel woolies 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

i have wheel woollies, didn't use for years as I thought they just not that good plus i had enough access to get my hand in to clean the wheel.

I do use one now on my Panamera but only on the fronts as I cant get my hand between the caliper and the wheel. 

On your wheels I would have thought you could just about get your hand inside like I could on my 640d. ? And no brush is as good as a hand and glove.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

RoyW80 said:


> ez / Daytona for me - did not get on with the wheel woolies One note of caution tho beware of splashing with the ez brush


Same for me....EZ for the win! Woolies are ok but not as versatile as the EZ.

I still have all the Woolies but cant recall the last time i actually used them though


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I have both and I only ever use my EZ detail brush - which is 3 years old now. The handle broke, but managed to fix it with a guide on here. Love EZ brushes


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

K777mk2 said:


> i have wheel woollies, didn't use for years as I thought they just not that good plus i had enough access to get my hand in to clean the wheel.
> 
> I do use one now on my Panamera but only on the fronts as I cant get my hand between the caliper and the wheel.
> 
> On your wheels I would have thought you could just about get your hand inside like I could on my 640d. ? And no brush is as good as a hand and glove.


I have found one of these is a really effective way to wash wheels, few squirts of 10% Auto Glanz Alkalloy before hand and a bucket of warm suds (cheap Turtle Wax Zip Wash) to dip into for lubrication. I do also have a large EZ brush but that just gets used for the barrels now.


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

steelghost said:


> I have found one of these is a really effective way to wash wheels, few squirts of 10% Auto Glanz Alkalloy before hand and a bucket of warm suds (cheap Turtle Wax Zip Wash) to dip into for lubrication. I do also have a large EZ brush but that just gets used for the barrels now.


yeah similar to mine, albeit mine was about £1 short microfiber one side and longer on the other, need a new one soon though.Actually I also use a detailing brush around the valve, and in the recesses for the nuts. I had an EX brush as a gift, was next to useless IMHO , i gave it to my son who is an amateur retailer and mod nut, he binned it.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Woolies every day of the week

Had mine like 5 years and abused them, still like new

EZ give that much back spray that I can't see them to judge how good they are :lol:


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Wheel woolies first rate would not be without them been used every 2 weeks for 3years still going strong.


----------



## Blacky010_10 (Aug 21, 2016)

Thank you all for your views and opinions, some mixed views on quality of these wheels brushes but looks like woollies come out top on balance

Thanks everyone again


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

I purchased the 3 set wheel woolies last month. I thought I would need all 3 for the multi spokes on my car but using just the larger size alone gets into all the spokes and the rear of the wheel. My first iimpressions are I am happy with my investment.

These are my wheels that I detailed earlier in the year, prior to buying the wheel woolies just to show you what tight spaces the large one can get into:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=376243


----------



## AutoGlum (Aug 22, 2008)

I have both the EZ wheel brush and wheel woolies and I have found the 'bent' wheel wooly the best by far

Having said that, I noticed that Autofinesse have put a picture of 'new wooly wheel back brushes' on instagram and they look interesting


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Kimo said:


> Woolies every day of the week
> 
> Had mine like 5 years and abused them, still like new
> 
> EZ give that much back spray that I can't see them to judge how good they are :lol:


I get hardly any backspray off mine must be your technique

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

nick_mcuk said:


> I get hardly any backspray off mine must be your technique
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't exactly have a bad technique with a wheel brush, as soon as you pull back they spray everywhere -.-


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I use both and fine them both to be very good.

Fiesta ST alloys now so the WW are the chosen brush for these.

Saying that, get your wheels sealed with something along the lines of C5 or DLux and you'll find a half decent wheel cleaner and a Jet wash do the trick without any real need to agitate. Even a weak shampoo mix will bring up sealed wheels clean with WW's or an EZ brush.


----------



## adolfitovr6 (Mar 9, 2011)

I have the set of wheel woollies an they are amazing,


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Kimo said:


> Can't exactly have a bad technique with a wheel brush, as soon as you pull back they spray everywhere -.-


Well clearly you do as I said I get hardly any spray from mine.....


----------



## Blacky010_10 (Aug 21, 2016)

Guys, thanks for all your feedback, I've invested in some wheel woollies, some AF imperial wheel cleaner and some AF mint rims sealant 

That's this weekend sorted!! :thumb:


----------



## meganemike (Aug 14, 2016)

AutoGlum said:


> I have both the EZ wheel brush and wheel woolies and I have found the 'bent' wheel wooly the best by far
> 
> Having said that, I noticed that Autofinesse have put a picture of 'new wooly wheel back brushes' on instagram and they look interesting


I've seen them, was very tempted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> Well clearly you do as I said I get hardly any spray from mine.....


EZ brush for me all day long too. I never get any spray back at all either. Tried the wheel woolies once and hated them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

It really does depend on your wheels and to some extent the caliper size.

I had woolies but couldnt use them on my Astra because there was not much clearance between the wheel and caliper - 17" on a 2.0 CDTI. I sold them and bought the standard ezdetail brush.

Then the wheels on my Insignia had 20 thin spokes. The standard ezdetail brush was tight, so I used the small one.

Now on my Octavia VRS the big woolie works for the rear wheels, and the medium for the fronts. 

Personally I find the woolies better, and give much less splater when using them.


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

nick_mcuk said:


> Well clearly you do as I said I get hardly any spray from mine.....


It could well be down to wheel design. If the spokes are close together when removing the brush the fibres will spring back causing the spray/splatter.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Sim said:


> It could well be down to wheel design. If the spokes are close together when removing the brush the fibres will spring back causing the spray/splatter.


The 208 GTI has got a mix of both actually as has the Mazda.

You do have to work on your technique.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sworrall (Apr 26, 2007)

the end has fallen off my large ez brush so I can't use it now as the metal is showing.

I was looking at some wheel woolies but Im now interested if anyone has tried the new auto finesse Wooly's?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

sworrall said:


> the end has fallen off my large ez brush so I can't use it now as the metal is showing.
> 
> I was looking at some wheel woolies but Im now interested if anyone has tried the new auto finesse Wooly's?


I was looking at these, I like the fact the "wool" (I can't believe it's not polypropylene!) is all along the shaft of the brush, means you're cleaning a larger area and it'll carry more suds onto the wheel or whatever you're washing (reckon the smallest one would be pretty good for grilles as well).

Anyone else given these a go, I know they're pretty new... couldn't even see anything about them in the Auto Finesse section.


----------



## sworrall (Apr 26, 2007)

steelghost said:


> I was looking at these, I like the fact the "wool" (I can't believe it's not polypropylene!) is all along the shaft of the brush, means you're cleaning a larger area and it'll carry more suds onto the wheel or whatever you're washing (reckon the smallest one would be pretty good for grilles as well).
> 
> Anyone else given these a go, I know they're pretty new... couldn't even see anything about them in the Auto Finesse section.


yep I had a good search for them the other night but info on the Woolly Trio is very thin on the ground.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I've emailed AF about the polypropylene / wool question will see what they say


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Apparently they're "genuine lambswool", which is a bit of a shame - can't see them lasting that well.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

sworrall said:


> the end has fallen off my large ez brush so I can't use it now as the metal is showing.
> 
> I was looking at some wheel woolies but Im now interested if anyone has tried the new auto finesse Wooly's?


My 3 year old EZ brush broke at the handle and the end had fallen off too. I managed to fix the handle by drilling out the old bit and fitting the stem back in again. Sure it's a bit smaller, but works great still. As for the tip I glued on one of those rubber ends from a radiator clothes airer. Worked a treat and as good as new. I love EZ brushers.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

pxr5 said:


> My 3 year old EZ brush broke at the handle and the end had fallen off too. I managed to fix the handle by drilling out the old bit and fitting the stem back in again. Sure it's a bit smaller, but works great still. As for the tip I glued on one of those rubber ends from a radiator clothes airer. Worked a treat and as good as new. I love EZ brushers.


I fixed the missing end cap issue once with 3 layers of heat shrink tubing (in Yellow) whilst it was still hot i pinched the open end closed and folded over the excess...the 3rd layer got just pinched shut and job done...lasted another year like that too.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm vaguely tempted to buy one of these, cut it up in pieces and attach it to some of this, see if I can make my own wheel woolie with replaceable head...


----------

